# How many people work for both Lyft & Uber?



## Mindi (Aug 24, 2016)

How many people work for both Lyft & Uber?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber Select-only
Lyft as my optdown


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

I technically work for both. Demand on Uber is much higher. I don't have the patience required to cope with shenanigans on Lyft. I use it mostly when I am put in the Uber penalty box.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Tools in the toolbox... If Lyft can be sustainable on its own, I'll commit to Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I used to split time between Uber and Lyft.

In D.C. Uber's doing incentives. They're paying more (in some cases a LOT more) and as a result I've been doing my monthly trip to keep my account active.

If Uber drops the incentives I will either do both again, chasing surge/PT or just say screw both & stop altogether


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I use Uber only for destination filter here where I am. I want it to take me to places that I am heading so I can get out of traffic and start Lyfting.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

The Uber app has never graced my phone, rider or driver. Part-time Lyft only, and very little this summer. But if Lyft continues to mimic Uber, it may be good bye to ride share driving.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

Im signed onto both. I have yet to drive 1 pax for uber. Ive only logged on a few times with 0 rides. In my area, ppl tend to tell me they rather ride with lyft over uber.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Uber and Lyft. However in my area, I get very few Lyft rides. Maybe that is because I consistently refuse their requests that are 20-30 minutes away. I use Uber only for destination rides. After about 10 minutes, Lyft will automatically shut you down if they don't get you a destinatiion ride.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

New2This said:


> I used to split time between Uber and Lyft.
> 
> In D.C. Uber's doing incentives. They're paying more (in some cases a LOT more) and as a result I've been doing my monthly trip to keep my account active.
> 
> If Uber drops the incentives I will either do both again, chasing surge/PT or just say screw both & stop altogether


You dont half to drive monthly with Ubet anymore to stay active. I didnt drive for a year and got no warnings from Uber. Still driving now


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I do both but I am leaning more toward Lyft as my main app and Uber as my backup app these days. Surges, while present, are short and small and difficult to catch these days in my market. Lyft is offering me little bonuses for completing X number of trips a week and I'm gobbling it up like the ant bait that it is. Meanwhile Uber continues to offer me zero incentives to drive for them.

As long as I don't have to wear one of those pink ear hats then I shall fly the pink (except at LAX, because Lyft didn't send me a new placard).


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Three weeks w/Lyft, started yesterday with Uber.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Three weeks w/Lyft, started yesterday with Uber.


How are you liking rideshare so far? Are tips good in Seattle?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> How are you liking rideshare so far? Are tips good in Seattle?


I like it, thank you. I'm actually closer to Tacoma, but a few of my Lyft rides have ended up in Seattle.

Maybe I'm seeing things through rose-colored glasses (only had 4 rides), but so far, I find that the Uber people are nicer and more understanding than the Lyft people. I have four (4) 5-star ratings so far. 

One of my rides, we had to navigate around two (2) road closures; unfortunately the app wasn't too helpful. But my passengers were helpful, kind and understanding and we eventually arrived at our destination, albeit, a little behind schedule.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mindi said:


> How many people work for both Lyft & Uber?


Correction: How many of us are exploited/enslaved by Uber/Lyft?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I do both. To me is silly not to. You’re out n about anyway. It’s like doing dishes. You’re not just gonna wash plates. You’re at the sink anyway, might as well do the silverware too.

They both treat me like a red headed, rented mule so I might as well increase my chances for rides by using both. Sound reasoning I say.


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I now do both but primarily Uber. I get a lot more business driving Uber. 

I drive Lyft if they have a driver promotion in my area like they did this weekend. $75 Bonus for 15 rides. Also made an extra $90 due to the Weekly guarantee if I did 25 rides.


----------

